

"Objects" in Clojure: design choices for data and (polymorphic) operations - w01fe
https://github.com/Prismatic/eng-practices/blob/master/20130926-data-representation.md

======
w01fe
Author here; happy to answer any questions. Feedback and suggestions for
improvement are very welcome as well.

